# My Link Shut off and restarted



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I know there is a flash for the MyLink system for the 2013 ECOs. Ask your dealership to check for and install this flash. Some of the symptoms requiring this flash are random system restarts, which you just had.


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you! I will contact them.


----------

